# Need advice on a good online degree for Health Information Management



## Beasondd (Oct 16, 2015)

I was wondering what would be a good online school for a  bachelor's degree for health information management.


----------



## echo410@yahoo.com (Oct 18, 2015)

*suggestion*



Beasondd said:


> I was wondering what would be a good online school for a  bachelor's degree for health information management.



I go to Penn Foster online for medical billing and coding.  They have some advanced degrees as well.  I have been very satisfied with the education I am getting there.  After I complete the medical billing and coding course, I plan to enroll in the associate degree program in health care management.  Perhaps even go on the Bachelor's degree in business management.  The cost is very reasonable and they are accredited. 
www.pennfoster.edu
Hope you find what you are looking for
Betty Braun LPN  (soon to be CPC as well)


----------



## guamafb@gmail.com (Nov 2, 2015)

HIM on line degree from Southern Technical College in Ft. Myers, FL. They are nationally accredited and have a good program.


----------

